# Where can I find aquarium safe rocks and driftwood near Surrey?



## Tshaw (Apr 22, 2016)

Hey guys, 

I'm planning on redesigning my 20 gallon tank but I'm not able to spend tons of money purchasing a hardscape for my aquarium. I'm in the Surrey area and don't know of any places where i can get some nice pieces of rock and driftwood. I don't mind driving for an hour or two to a good area to get the rocks and wood. 

Does anyone know of a place where I can get a few pieces of rock and driftwood that would be safe for my tank near Surrey?


----------



## khiyasu (Jan 12, 2016)

In Surrey the only place I can think of is Rogers Aquatics. I believe they are on 120 St and 82 Ave by IHop.

Next closest place would be King Ed's Pets in Burnaby.

You can also go to our sponsors. April's Aquarium on Hastings in Burnaby usually has them in stock or she can get them for you. Kim from Petland PoCo may have some too.

Otherwise, if you want to save some money there are members on here that do sell driftwood and rocks that they no longer need anymore.


----------



## Tshaw (Apr 22, 2016)

Hey Khiyasu, thanks for the reply.

But, i wanted to know of any places where I can find the rocks and driftwood myself. Like a river or something. I don't have the money to buy rocks and driftwood from stores.


----------



## cammywf (Jan 9, 2015)

Along with fraser river, you should be able to find them.


----------



## Tshaw (Apr 22, 2016)

cammywf said:


> Along with fraser river, you should be able to find them.


Have you gotten rocks from there cammywf? Where exactly would be the best place on the fraser river? Because some parts of the fraser river has lots of factories in the surrey area.


----------



## cpat83 (Sep 1, 2015)

Drive to any river, creek or lake area and you'll find rocks and what not... its not hard


----------



## khiyasu (Jan 12, 2016)

I have some driftwood that I picked from the Fraser River in Chilliwack if you're interested but it will need to be treated. Anything you pick up will need to be treated before putting it in your aquarium. As for rocks, I'm not sure if you can treat them but they may alter your PH in your tank so something to just to be aware of.


----------



## Daryl (Jun 1, 2010)

rocks are easier to find than wood. Any creek should be suitable, and beach as well.


----------



## sysyhus (Jan 30, 2015)

Tshaw said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm planning on redesigning my 20 gallon tank but I'm not able to spend tons of money purchasing a hardscape for my aquarium. I'm in the Surrey area and don't know of any places where i can get some nice pieces of rock and driftwood. I don't mind driving for an hour or two to a good area to get the rocks and wood.
> 
> Does anyone know of a place where I can get a few pieces of rock and driftwood that would be safe for my tank near Surrey?


I have a couple pieces of driftwood that would fit a 20g. Willing to sell at $5 a pop. Let me know if your interested, can send some pics through.


----------

